

New Google PageSpeed - nefarioustim
https://developers.google.com/pagespeed/?velocity=1

======
superfamicom
Google still reports it's own hosted services as issues, even when they (+1,
Analytics, Google Fonts) are the only issues. Plus one is the worst of them
though.

